# Pics/Statements from Karma.com



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Found this on facebook, sometimes they post some really good stuff these are three of my favorites


https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1011079_10151535407554807_280997632_n.jpg


https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q71/1010770_10151535404144807_592471314_n.jpg



https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/q71/s720x720/5777_10151534937289807_105306651_n.jpg

Sorry its Karma: what comes around goes around


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I like the second one.


----------

